# Trouble Connecting to the Internet



## Tomar (Jun 2, 2007)

Within the past week I've noticed my DVRs is have not been able to access the Internet. I have whole home DVR which is working between my three DVRs but none of them seem to be able to access the Internet reliably. I noticed the problem when trying to download an on demand program. I've been trying for the past four days and I've only gotten about 3% of the program downloaded. System test is okay. More system info shows Internet connected. STB services support shows n/a 202. Network services shows Unable to start network services 202. I have tried resetting my DVR's and resetting my router but nothing seems to work. I have an Airport extreme router. Any suggestions?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

How is your system connected to the internet?
What model of receiver do you have?
What is your download speed?


----------



## Tomar (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm connected thru an apple AirPort Extreme. I have fios as my ISP but I do not use a fios provided router. I have an hr20, (2) hr21 and an h21. My advertised download speed is 20mb.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm connected thru an apple AirPort Extreme. I have fios as my ISP but I do not use a fios provided router. I have an hr20, (2) hr21 and an h21. My advertised download speed is 20mb.


Your set up sounds very similar to mine. I also have FiOS with no gateway. but your are missing the link from your receivers to the AE. are you using a switch, wireless DECA or something else


----------



## Tomar (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm not sure I understand your question. There is a gigabit switch between the DVRs and the AE.


----------



## Tomar (Jun 2, 2007)

I learned that I am using DECAs on my DVRs. The ports for the three newer boxes (H21 and HR21s) are not lit on the router. The HR20 is lit but the color on the port indicates 10/100 MB.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I learned that I am using DECAs on my DVRs. The ports for the three newer boxes (H21 and HR21s) are not lit on the router. The HR20 is lit but the color on the port indicates 10/100 MB.


If you are using DECAs then the receivers are not connected directly to your switch. There must be (or you might need) a separate DECA to bridge the DirecTV coax network to your ethernet network. BTW, all receivers NICs are 100 base-T


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

If you are using DECA modules on the coax of your DVRs and Receivers, you need another device to bridge the coax to your router. A CCK is a coax >Ethernet to switch or router or a Wireless CCK is coax to your router via wifi.


----------



## Tomar (Jun 2, 2007)

HA! Yes you are right. The connects are DVR > Ethernet/Coax > DECA > Coax > DECA > Ethernet > Router. The ethernet cables were left there after the DECAs were installed. I got confused when I saw them there but after reading your responses, realized they are not connected.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

HA! Yes you are right. The connects are DVR > Ethernet/Coax > DECA > Coax > DECA > Ethernet > Router. The ethernet cables were left there after the DECAs were installed. I got confused when I saw them there but after reading your responses, realized they are not connected.


Still confused. :scratch:


----------



## Tomar (Jun 2, 2007)

I was merely trying to confirm that the DECAs on the back of each DVR are connected to a DECA which is feed into my router.

Any suggestions how to troubleshoot my problem?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

so to clarify, each one of your receivers has a DECA attached to them with both ethernet and coax and then you have a separate DECA which is attached to the AE via ethernet, is that correct?


----------



## Tomar (Jun 2, 2007)

Yes that is correct.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

what is your download speed? 

try repeating the network set up again.


----------



## Tomar (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm getting 19MB down 4.55 up. I'll try network setup.


----------



## Tomar (Jun 2, 2007)

BTW - you said you use an AE. Are you using DHCP reservations? Are you using any AE configuration specific to your Directv boxes?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nope, I just use regular DHCP IP addresses


----------



## Tomar (Jun 2, 2007)

My issue has been fixed. I had a directv tech come out and he reinstalled the latest firmware on all boxes and replaced the DECA connected to my Airport Extreme with a new one. According to him the DECA was old. I'm not sure which action actually fixed the problem but it is resolved. Thanks for your help.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

My issue has been fixed. I had a directv tech come out and he reinstalled the latest firmware on all boxes and replaced the DECA connected to my Airport Extreme with a new one. According to him the DECA was old. I'm not sure which action actually fixed the problem but it is resolved. Thanks for your help.
it would seem to me the DECA BB might have been defective. Thanks for the update


----------

